# show me some tires on 8" and 11"



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

i need new rubbers...
post pic,size and brand...looking for something nice with some stretch for 8's and 11's


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: show me some tires on 8" and 11" (TTurboNegro)*

when i ran these on my car i ran 265/35/18 rear and 22/40/18. i know your can do 255/35/18 and still get them on there. as far as fronts. do they make a 205/40/18??? that would stretch nicely


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: show me some tires on 8" and 11" (got_vdub)*

these are Falken 452 235/40/18 on a 11
















same 452 on 8 with 215/35/18








205/35/15


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: show me some tires on 8" and 11" (got_vdub)*

thanks..

rear: 235 is insane..someone show me 245 35 18 on an 11 PLEASE...if not guess 255 35 ??
front: have 225 40 now...= no stretch....can someone show me a few 215 35 and 205 35 18 on 8s ???


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: show me some tires on 8" and 11" (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_thanks..

rear: 235 is insane..someone show me 245 35 18 on an 11 PLEASE...if not guess 255 35 ??
front: have 225 40 now...= no stretch....can someone show me a few 215 35 and 205 35 18 on 8s ???

take the 255 route ont he rear. strech with no issues.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: show me some tires on 8" and 11" (got_vdub)*

MORE PICS ?!?!?!?!?!???????


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: show me some tires on 8" and 11" (TTurboNegro)*

old setup
*Front*:
-8" x 18" Porsche/BBS Hollow Spoke Turbo II's
-225/40/18 Pirelli P Zero Asymetrico's (only approx 400 miles on them)
-H&R VW 5x100 - Porsche 5X130 Adapters
*Rear*:
-*11" x 18"* Porsche/BBS Hollow Spoke Turbo II's
-265/35/18 Pirelli P Zero Asymetrico's -H&R VW 5x100 - Porsche 5X130 Adapters









*as far as quattro goes. i knolw the 1st r32 that ran them had the 255/35/18's on the back but not sure of the front


_Modified by got_vdub at 5:04 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: show me some tires on 8" and 11" (got_vdub)*

need pics of 205 35, 205 40, 215 35 on 8's
and...
245 35 and 255 35 on 11's
show me some nice strech..


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: show me some tires on 8" and 11" (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_










That poke looks.........







: Puke:


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: show me some tires on 8" and 11" (gehr)*

NO ONE has pics of 235 35 18 on 8's or 245 35 18 on 11's ????


----------

